# Rusty 12valve facelift....



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well the old 1995 2500 truck turned 680 000km before the body fell off. After the third body job and the 4th layer of patch on the driver floor I determined enough was enough. 

A friend had a nice 99 cab and 1/2 2wd truck whick needed an engine so that became the donor truck. One problem a 99 gasser has not one wire the same as the 95 so it was time to gut both trucks and transform the 99 to a 95.

As the project continued the can of worms opened..... The fame was cracked and rotten too. Well time to play !!!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The truck was a ex cab long box with 4" lift. With 2 extra cabs and a concrete saw in hand I went to work. 

Ended up cutting one cab in half and welding the back section to the back section of the other. At first I was going to make it a short box, but I love the long box too much so the frame needs to be legthened 26"... Why not the frame needed to be choped anyways to remove the bad section.

The cab actually looks good. The body lines matched up well as did the roof. Wish I had a extra door on the back section but I can allways add it down the road. As for now I have enough fabrication to do. 

Have some pics on the phone which I will add later.


----------



## Banksy

That is quite the project. I can't say I'd go to those lengths to save a truck. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Subscribed


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here are some pics.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Kids will never kick the back of my seat again!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

holy chop cut rebuild
I thought patching was alot of work wow

So it's like a superstretch 2nd generation 
Cummins mega cab


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Still don't know of a name for it...... Off to the shop I go.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thats crazy!


----------



## Banksy

I'm loving this thread already. Keep the franken'truck pics coming.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Lol this is awesome, Subbing for more pics.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Funny how my friend called it the Franken truck too !!!! Spent the afternoon fine tuning the body lines for welding tonight. All in all I am pleased with the progress. Drove the truck into the shop two weeks ago. Wanted to start earler but waited for the fuel guage to drop some. 

My plan is to weld another 3500 frame to the front section of the 2500 and this adding the 26" for the body addition. This way I have a little more rear spring and helpers. I have been toying with the idea of converting it to a dually. Have a nice box behind the shop, NTM I have always loved the look of 22.5 Alcoa rims and tires on these trucks. But for now keeping it simple as possible. Can always remove the single wheel box and replace it with the dually down the road.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Tandem dually perhaps?


----------



## dieseld

subscribing.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Franken' progress......


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow with the family. Might get some time in the shop late evening. MMMM turkey.


----------



## Banksy

The middle left pic looks like an airplane fuselage :laughing:

You are certainly going to have a one of a kind rig. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Very interested to watch the progress on this. I like the old Dodges, but man, that's some serious hours your gonna have wrapped into that!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

caitlyncllc;1320183 said:


> Very interested to watch the progress on this. I like the old Dodges, but man, that's some serious hours your gonna have wrapped into that!


Yes way too many!!!! But on the other hand look at what I will be getting back. A engine which will never quit and a almost new body. Ol Franken' should be good for another 400km. I can hardly contain myself to get the body back on the truck!!!


----------



## vegaman04

Sub'ed for updates


----------



## Holland

Subscribed! gotta see how this goes! Good luck!


----------



## IC-Smoke

Looks great! keep up the great work!!! Thumbs UpThumbs Up

local guy did this to his Mega Cab:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

IC-Smoke;1320548 said:


> Looks great! keep up the great work!!! Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> local guy did this to his Mega Cab:


Cool looken Mega Mega.... A 8' box would of been perfect....

Plan on doing more tonight on Franken' truck. Snow's a commin....


----------



## the new boss 92

your going to plow with that land yaht? looking good so far!


----------



## wideout

IC-Smoke;1320548 said:


> Looks great! keep up the great work!!! Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> local guy did this to his Mega Cab:


That would make a great driveway rig!:laughing


----------



## wideout

IC-Smoke;1320548 said:


> Looks great! keep up the great work!!! Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> local guy did this to his Mega Cab:


That would make a great driveway rig!:laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just got back from the shop. The body is 75% welded on the outside. Only the bottom of the rockers to connect and the interior framework/ floor. Roof lines up rather well too. Might get away with just a liitle skim of mud up there...

Waiting on the frame, should be dropped off tomorow at the shop. Can't wait to get the body back in place to get a a better feel of the total look. Once the frame is modded and the body back in place the truck will progress quicker.


----------



## 91AK250

cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## mnglocker

Tagged for pics. 

BTW, this truck now needs a hot tub in the back.


----------



## jmbones

You, my friend, have way, way, way, way too much time!! I can't even wipe my a$$ anymore let alone find time to pull my pants and zipper up!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

jmbones;1322288 said:


> You, my friend, have way, way, way, way too much time!! I can't even wipe my a$$ anymore let alone find time to pull my pants and zipper up!


So your saying you just crap your pants when ever you have to use the bathroom?


----------



## dieseld

Probably makes sales calls difficult if not awkward?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Working on the truck all weekend. Hope to have the frame back at the shop tomorrow. Did I mention how much I miss the Ol truck. I love my 2006 but .....


----------



## the new boss 92

any progress?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Been finishing up quotes and jobs for the seasons end. Have a problem with locating a donnor frame. Had on lined up but the guy fell short on his promise. The good news is the bodies are all welded together on the outside. I just need a frame to mount the body too.


----------



## Louiso

I wanna see this bad boy all done!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Still looking for a frame. Might of landed a complete 95 excab dually 4x4 for a nice price... Last week I got the loader ready for winter. Picking up the 12' snow pusher this week too.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Pusher 95% done now. Just needs paint. Pulled the 95 back into the shop. Got pissed off and grabbed the concrete saw. 10 minutes later ... 2 trucks!!!! 

Going to custom fab the frame. Tired of searching and finding frames no better than what I have. Picked up a 12' section of thick walled 2" by 8" C channel. Problem solved.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Frame is complete!!! Going to get the body back on by Friday night. Wheel base is 183"  Frame went together very EZ in fact. Got the cross measurements within 1/16" to each other and looks factory.... Will post pics as soon as the body get back on the truck. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## thesnowman269

and i thought my truck was a franken... wow!


----------



## Dubl0Vert

Glad you found a frame!! Can't wait to see this bad boy on some 8 lugs.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just got in from the shop.... Still not perfect but progressing well


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

My wife still hates the ol Franken truck. :crying: Just wait till its all one colour!!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

It is very long !!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I cant wait to see it all body filled, smoothed out and painted.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thats sick!!!!


----------



## kevlars

That's the perfect driveway rig!!




Just park it in the driveway, then after you pull out, there won't be any snow on it!!!

kevlars


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Don't laugh, but I plan on putting a plow and bed salter in it !!! Most of my lots are 200-400 parking spots so the length won't be much of an issue. Besides the truck will be mostly there to get me to site where the loader will be waiting.


----------



## rammanriley

cant wait to see the final outcome. Way to think outside of the boxThumbs Up


----------



## mnglocker

That needs tandem rear axles now and a wing blade.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Can't wait to paint the old truck white and kick her out of the shop and drive it. Been way too long since the 12 valve was running.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Whats your expected completion date?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Was hoping for a week or two. Have been working on getting my AZ (tractor trailer) licence for the last two weeks. Go for my driving test this Friday....After that I will have much more time on my hands.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Been working on all the wiring and getting all the panels back on. As for now it is starting to look like a truck again. Pushed it outside to have a long distance glance. All in all I'm pleased with the progress. Another week or so and it might be driveable again. Need to run all new lines and lengthen everything under the truck. On the bright side it is steerable again and almost ready to install batteries. Will snap a pick or two tomorow.


----------



## wideout

Any updates on this monster???


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Sorry for the long time since the last post. With winter just around the corner I have been working on my snow equipment .... Have some good plans for the ol Franken, mostly hp upgrades and wheels. Have always loved the look of 22.5 on the dually Dodge trucks....


----------



## caitlyncllc

I saw a truck like this yesterday, except it was a crew cab with a extended cab behind it. It was a beast. I tried to snap a picture while passing it, but the camera phone and the dirty windshield didn't get along.


----------



## 87chevy

Subbing!!!

Sweet rig!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Drive shaft pulled and on its way to be lengthened 27.5" Will be under its own power again in the following days.

Still lots of body work and mudding to be done. It would be nice if Santa could finish it for me


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

where's the updates man???


----------



## randomb0b123

cool looks like it will need ball joints and wheel bearings more than usual though haha


----------



## Dubl0Vert

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1376640 said:


> Drive shaft pulled and on its way to be lengthened 27.5" Will be under its own power again in the following days.
> 
> Still lots of body work and mudding to be done. It would be nice if Santa could finish it for me


Great progress!! Looks really good, and I agree with the 22.5s. Not my favorite for the snow, but all the rest of the time they are an awesome sight. This thing is gonna look sick! Glad you are keeping up the hard work.....I hate body work!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Body is improving every day. All of the welding of the extrior pannels is complete and very happy with the results. 

Can't seem to get any fuel to the pump. Cracked the bleeder on the back side of the injector pump and pushed the manual plunger but still nothing. Any ideas??

Will post more pics when its in prime. Hoping for just before new years eve.


----------



## White Gardens

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1390859 said:


> Can't seem to get any fuel to the pump. Cracked the bleeder on the back side of the injector pump and pushed the manual plunger but still nothing. Any ideas??


Gotta be an air leak somewhere.

,,,,


----------



## mnglocker

What kind of lift pump are you using? And where is it located, at the block or next to the tank?

I ask because that's one long run for a pump to suck diesel.

If you haven't put an aftermarket lift pump in next to the tank, it would be a good time now, along with a new draw straw. Grab an improved draw straw while you're at it. I put a Vulcan Draw Straw in mine last time I had the tank down. http://www.genosgarage.com/prodinfo.asp?number=VULCAN_DS1


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Hard to suck fuel from a empty tank. Sitting here reading this I seem to remember a pool of fuel under the truck when it was sitting ouside after the fuel lines were cut. 

Will grab some fuel tomorrow...... If It fires up, then I am embarrassed but excited. I have done stupider things....


----------



## mnglocker

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1394345 said:


> Hard to suck fuel from a empty tank. Sitting here reading this I seem to remember a pool of fuel under the truck when it was sitting ouside after the fuel lines were cut.
> 
> Will grab some fuel tomorrow...... If It fires up, then I am embarrassed but excited. I have done stupider things....


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

We've all been there.


----------



## ram_tough2001

this is awesome! did you get her started?


----------



## rebelplow

ram_tough2001;1400537 said:


> this is awesome! did you get her started?


Ditto. And how about a recent pic..... even if it still looks the same way as it did in the last pic. lol


----------



## NBI Lawn

What color are you painting it? I would order a ton of Dynamat. Fatmat is way cheaper but not sure if its as good. What do you pland on doing for a rear seat?


----------



## wideout

He is going to put a couple leather lazy boy recliners in the back


----------



## NBI Lawn

wideout;1404336 said:


> He is going to put a couple leather lazy boy recliners in the back


:laughing: There is room for it!


----------



## cwby_ram

Subscribed! This is an awesome build! Always wanted to do that to my dually. Gotta think about putting in some real doors on the back.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

A few quick pics. Have been working on the truck off and on for the past few days. Not much progress. Still no start, have to put the transfer tank into the dump trailer but the bobcat is in it so no fuel as of yet. The drive shaft is almost done, just waiting o a new hanger bearing.

The interior is 90?% welded back up.still lots of work to go. I can see a dim light at the end of the tunnel. Next thing is to get the paint preped before the next wave of cold. Going commercial white (limo white) on the exterior.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Love to find another front bench for the back. Only issue is finding a red on that is not trashed. Untill then will put the rear jump seat back there. Kids are small anyhow and they are more pumped for the TV screen mounted in the back. My friend is a computer guru and will hook up something wild. I think an xbox or something within that catagory will put a smile on there faces.


----------



## mnglocker

Put your current front bench in the back and get a pair of buckets up front.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Floor is done!! Installed the rear seat, still tons of room. Tried spining the bench at 90deg along th side wall. Thought to myself "L" bench with a TV monitor along the opposite wall. Going to see my friend Limo Jack tomorrow, perhaps he can hook me up with an used L shaped bench.


----------



## plowguy43

There is a guy in Houlton Maine selling a Red bench with fold down center console. He's a parts "dealer" I would say as he's always listing parts on craigslist. Not sure how far that is from you but figured I'd toss it out there.

Truck is coming along very nicely!


----------



## ram_tough2001

guy in houlton is a nice guy, and easy to talk to. i needed a new front pinion yoke, and he was the ony one who had one. shipped it quick, came the day after the halloween snow storm, so i had to plow in 2wd, did good with 1k of sand/salt mix in the bed... off topic, but wanted to share my story.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Need more pictures! Hurry up and finish this, I need to see it Thumbs Up


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

NBI Lawn;1410288 said:


> Need more pictures! Hurry up and finish this, I need to see it Thumbs Up


lol no kidding, This is the slowest project on the planet


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well had a few good days on the ol truck. It's alive again !!! Turned out the relay for the fuel shut off valve was clicking but the valve itself was not opening. Reached underneath pushed the plunger up and vrum. 

Drivers side is almost ready for prime too. Drive shaft will be in on Friday so the truck will be under its own power again. A few brake lines and the maiden voyage is near.


----------



## plowguy43

Awesome. I have to admit, the first few pictures I thought the body lines were completely off, but after some of the work you've done it looks much nicer (I'm sure pictures still don't do it justice).

I can't wait to see what this looks like when finished.


----------



## Dubl0Vert

Lookin good!


----------



## Plowtoy

Im not much of a Chrysler guy, but I need to see the outcome of this build. Lookin good so far!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Been a little lazy as of late. Did three passes with the body filler this evening and all in all the truck has turned a corner for the better. Put the glass in the side windows and a black bag where I am going to fill in the windows to make them oversized. Thinking prime might go on this weekend too.


----------



## Rusty Silence

It's starting to get a limo look. I like it.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Did it get primed? Pics? 

It was probably already mentioned but why not do a short box?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Prime is sitting on the work bench ready to go. Honestly I hate short boxes. They look great but are useless in the real working world. Besides I want to get a slide in camper for the back of the truck to pull the boat or 4 wheelers for summer time vacations in the great north. 

I like to travel to moose contry about 7hours away. Nothing better than having a whole lake to yourself and the only visitors are bear,s deer, moose and lots of bugs.

I was pushing hard to finish the truck at first for the winter season. I think after all this work it will be a Sunday driver / toy more than anything else. Have my eye on another 97 3500 dually for sale locally.


----------



## NBI Lawn

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1442400 said:


> Prime is sitting on the work bench ready to go. Honestly I hate short boxes. They look great but are useless in the real working world. Besides I want to get a slide in camper for the back of the truck to pull the boat or 4 wheelers for summer time vacations in the great north.
> 
> I like to travel to moose contry about 7hours away. Nothing better than having a whole lake to yourself and the only visitors are bear,s deer, moose and lots of bugs.
> 
> I was pushing hard to finish the truck at first for the winter season. I think after all this work it will be a Sunday driver / toy more than anything else. Have my eye on another 97 3500 dually for sale locally.


I would probably only use it for limited things as well. You put a lot of time and energy into it so no sense in beating it up. 
What have you decided fo the interior? I was wondering if a rear seat out of a new crew cab would fit. They are still flip up style but are larger than the factory 2nd gens. What are the specs on the 97 you found?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Might be going more of the limo idea for the rear. Looking into making a L shaped rear bench with a mini bar/tv area in the opening behind the drivers seat. Might add a few more weeks of work but heii I've gone this far so why not. NTM the cool factor for the kids. Besides who doesn't like going for a ride in a limo???. So now I am looking for a wrecked limo in a junk yard for a platform for the interior.


----------



## Plowtoy

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1442400 said:


> Honestly I hate short boxes. They look great but are useless in the real working world. QUOTE]
> 
> This might be my favorite qoute ever, I agree 110% with that statementThumbs Up. I wish I could have gotten a reg cab long box, but it was too good of a deal to pass up the crew cab short box.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Three coats of prime complete. Sure made a difference. I'm actually getting excited in getting the truck back on the road. So i've been thnking base clear white to match the 06 2500. This way I have extra pain to fix up a few battle scars....

Still have an extensive to do list. I want to get a set of aftermarket headlights with projection for the front and LED in the rear. Also think a bullet grill might look sharp too. If you can dream up any cool add on options please post them. 

As for the 97 it is a 3500 dually 4x4 excab. More less the identicial truck to this one. One thing I hate is the aftermarket ground effect kit on it. I am sure under it all the rockers are melting away. Kool truck and a great candidate for the 22.5's and a few mods. about 400km on it but the asking price is a tad high.(6000) Going to wait it out some and see what happens. The owner has sunk a ton of money into this truck and it needs almost nothing.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

A few pics...


----------



## rebelplow

That looks Sweeeeet!!


----------



## james.j.smith

looking great


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

LIMO TRUCK!!!  OK I got it out of my system..

That..is a great looking truck. Thumbs Up


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

What do you think about using a conversion van interior as a template for the truck. Thought a couch bed in the rear might be nice. Got to love those xtra cumfy pellow top seats from the early 90's.

As for the 3500 1997 deal on the table lets see what happens.


----------



## JD Dave

Very cool. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## plowguy43

What wheels are currently on the truck?


----------



## plowguy43

I hate to double post but the reason I ask what wheels are currently on it, is because they look like wheels I'm possibly going to buy and I wanted to see them mounted. The pictures online I feel never do them justice.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Sorry for the long delay. As for what type of rim on the truck, I have no idea. They came with the truck when I bought it. I hate the look of the rim. Always have been a chrome guy. 

The 3500 Dodge is on hold. Guy would not come to his scenses on pricing. Just because you sink a ton of money into repairs doesn't make the vehicle worth more than market value. Offered him $5000.00 cash and he turned it down...... Truck needed more than he explained. Everthing I looked at needed work and love. I had to laugh when he explained the AC worked great. Blowing ice cubes was his line, while the ac clutch never engaged once!!!

Picked up a cherry 95 3500 2wd gasser, with everything new and a 1month old annual inspection. Great little truck which is turn key. Only issue is the GMC on the grill. Money in the bank as I see it. Will post a pic or two tomorrow.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

A quick pic of the new 3500 GMC. Not a Dodge but it is commercial white.....


----------



## Squires

took that picture last sumer when you first found the truck?
Wow, a little different than last year with the highways closing with 100cm storms
Sweet limo dodge btw
You should get an atlasII and a old dana60 and make that GMC a 4x4 with a SAS, since there is no snow to plow....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Funny how the pic above was taken last week. Talk about a brown winter here in SW Ontario. 

Best of all today I located my interior. Its from a late 80's conversion van with all the wood trim and such. Will have twin swivel captain chairs in the front followed by a massive couch bed in the rear. Found the truck in a local scrap yard behind 15 years of growth. All the windows were up and the weeds helped the interior from not bleaching out. Going to use all the extras from the interior to make the truck look a factory sreached conversion from the mid 90's. Red seats dash and carpet. Grey headliner sides accents. Finially progress in the area which has been stalling my devotion to this project.

Only bad thing is clearing a path to the donor truck. Took me 5 min just to get to it, that was including a short cut through a school bus full of tranys. It will be worth the fight.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Pictures! 

On a side note I am doing the interior on my '06. Ordered some '11 Laramie leather seats. Are you going to do any sound deading in your truck? I am thinking as long as the seats are out I will pull the carpet and lay in some Dynamat .


----------



## vegaman04

Raamat or Fatmat would be some other choices. Cheaper too.


----------



## 05ram

Lizard skin is another and it can be sprayed.


----------



## NBI Lawn

vegaman04;1466433 said:


> Raamat or Fatmat would be some other choices. Cheaper too.


I havent really heard good things about those.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

No extra sound deading on the old truck. I rather hear the old Cummins over the kids in the back fighting about nothing... 

On a bright note the other side is comming along well.

Oh ya took her on a maiden voyage. Drove out of the shop complete turn around and back in. Turns just like a school bus. Could not enjoy it much with no brakes and the seat sitting on the floor not bolted in. Man I miss the truck.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected]

to the top for some updates....


----------



## NBI Lawn

Any updates yet?


----------



## DieselSlug

Subscribed, very cool!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

This summer season has been a killer on me. So much work and with that come repairs. The Ol truck still waiting patiently in the shop for me to get back at it. 

Did end up putting a 2010 leather interior in the 06. Will post some progress in the next few weeks. Oct 31 / 2012 is the exterior and paint finish date!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here is a beauty. Has a 12valver and a manual trans.

As for mine still plugin away, had no real free time as of late. Still plan on a Halloween drive.


----------



## plowmaster07

Loved checking out the pictures on here with this whole process! Nice work and great place to do your work! Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## NBI Lawn

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1493247 said:


> Here is a beauty. Has a 12valver and a manual trans.
> 
> As for mine still plugin away, had no real free time as of late. Still plan on a Halloween drive.


Where is that and how many Benjamins Does it take to own it?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Was on Kijiji two weeks ago. Didn't last very long for it was priced to sell at $6000.00. I have seen basket case junkers for not much less. Would of been in the drive if my other truck was completed.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well after a long delay my deadline has gone and past. Not long after posting a finish date my moms health took a turn for the worst. I spent as much time with her during those months and put work and plesure on the back burner. After her passing I took some time for myself and familly and had a nice little vacation.

With the weather turning cold and the wash season more less over I have moved the old Frankentruck to the front of the shop again. Spent last night sanding out some primed sections and will be putting my nose to the grindstone.

Stay tuned will be posting more pics in the near future !!


----------



## 05ram

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Banksy

Sorry to hear that. Yes, that was a priority for your family.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts for me and mom. 

Pulled the truck out of the corner today and got back to work. Found some perfect doors and thought they would make a nice addition to the truck. The old ones were repaired much more than I thought and started to break through while sitting in the shop. Sanded the whole truck again today and plan on adding a nice thick coat of prime for Monday. 

Had a good look from a distance and I think this is going to turn out better than expected. My biggest issue now is remembering how the wiring was under the dash. Too many wires hanging there with no connections making me very nervious. Perhaps I should of taken more photos, good thing I have a good friend at a scrap yard just around the corner. Nothing better than looking at another truck with the same wiring to jog the memory.


----------



## DieselSlug

Ive got a few projects in the corner i need to get rolling on also.


----------



## NBI Lawn

The more pictures the better!


----------



## RJ lindblom

Way cool project. Good luck on the wiring.


----------



## sven_502

Subscribed, very cool!


----------



## ram_tough2001

sorry for your loss... glad to see that youre back at it again.


----------



## ram4x443015

hows the truck comeing ? any new pics ?


----------



## Sawboy

Subscribing


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1520339 said:


> Well after a long delay my deadline has gone and past. Not long after posting a finish date my moms health took a turn for the worst. I spent as much time with her during those months and put work and plesure on the back burner. After her passing I took some time for myself and familly and had a nice little vacation.
> 
> !


I know exactly what you went through, as I went through it about the same time you did.

My mom's health started going south about September last year. She lived in NC, so I didn't get to see her much before that. Come December, it got so bad that I had to move her back up here. We need to take care of her where I knew she would spend the last few days of her life, and I wanted it to be with family and not just a bunch of doctors and nurses that she didn't know. The last days of watching her pass affected me more than I can convey in words.

The nurses and doctors here did everything possible that it was as painless as it could be. Unfortunately, death isn't something that some of us get away with quickly and with little effort. Closed up the business, and spent 90% of each day and night just being there for her, as I wanted her to leave knowing we loved her, sometimes showing up that the facility at 3:00am just to make sure she was comfortable.

When I tell people about that time, and what she went through, I can't stress the importance of keeping up on your health, and NOT SMOKING. If you've never watched someone suffer terribly from the effects of it, and their ultimate passing, then you just can't conceptualize how horrible it can be,. It wasn't pretty.. and she quit smoking 25 years ago.

Hopefully you got to spend the remaining time with her, as it can affect you for the rest of your life.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Moms anniversary for her passing was Oct 01... Took the day off to reflect on the year and to spend the day thinking of her. I still have things to take care of on her end and a condo to sell but all in all life is looking up. Thanks for every ones well wishes and positive thoughts, they certainly help in the healing process.

As for Frank the truck now sits in the middle of the shop where I have been massaging all the panels getting them ready for paint. For the roof, I decided to go with a padded vinyl limo style to help hide the askew roof lines from the chop.

Here is a pic of the other truck "Tuggs" I was working on. Has a 5.9l P pumped Cummins and a six speed trans. Great truck and it gets 12MPG pulling 20k lb....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here is a pic from last night. It looks much the same as it did a year ago but trust me the body lines are much closer now..... Going base clear white, the same colour as the 06 Dodge so I can pix a few imperfections in the paint.


----------



## 05ram

Hope all is well with you and your family. Wondering if you ever finished up your truck.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Any updates on this?


----------

